# [RESOLU] Paquets dépendants de OpenSSL au lieu de LibreSSL

## Luh

Bonsoir,

J'aimerai passer de OpenSSL à LibreSSL, mais malheureusement certains paquets dépendent de OpenSSL.

Si je veut faire ce changement c'est parce que OpenSSL 1.1.0f cause des erreurs et des conflits sur mon système.

Paquets compatibles uniquement OpenSSL:

```

dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.7.1

kde-frameworks/kdelibs4support-5.34.0

kde-frameworks/khtml-5.34.0

media-video/ffmpeg-3.2.6

```

Malheureusement je ne peux les désinstaller car certains logiciels dépendent d'eux.

Du coup je suis bloqué..

Auriez-vous une solution ?

J'aimerai bien faire une mise à jour global du système, mais lors de celle-ci openssl 1.1 veut s'installer.

Ah, et je suis sur une version de Gentoo datant du 1er septembre (2017) et en amd64.

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Tu peux suivre ce bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/561854

Par contre à partir du moment ou un paquet aura besoin de openssl, tu auras le conflit openssl/libressl

----------

## Luh

Salut,

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur le bugzilla et d'après https://bugs.gentoo.org/562050, c'est impossible.

Du coup je suis obligé de tout faire avec OpenSSL. Sauf que dev-lang/python-2.7.12 ne veut pas compiler avec la version 1.1.0f.

Message d'erreur lors de la compilation:

https://pastebin.com/PHh3vcjp

Y-a-t-il un moyen de spécifier la version à utiliser pour un paquet ? Ou pour le système entier ?

----------

## sebB

https://bugs.gentoo.org/592480

Une raison d'utiliser la version testing d'openssl?

----------

## Luh

 *sebB wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/592480
> 
> Une raison d'utiliser la version testing d'openssl?

 

Tu voulais dire de ne pas utiliser la version 1.1.0 ?

J'ai le même soucis avec python 2.7.13:

https://pastebin.com/GwP0aZFp

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Tu voulais dire de ne pas utiliser la version 1.1.0 ? 

 

Oui. Tu as absolument bezoin de la version testing?

Le problème ne vient pas des versions de python mais de openssl

----------

## Luh

 *sebB wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Tu voulais dire de ne pas utiliser la version 1.1.0 ?  
> 
> Oui. Tu as absolument bezoin de la version testing?
> 
> Le problème ne vient pas des versions de python mais de openssl

 

Si seulement c'était si simple   :Very Happy: 

J'ai trois paquets qui dépendent d'openssl 1.1

```
# emerge -aq =openssl-1.0.2l 

 * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

[ebuild     UD] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2l [1.1.0f]

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2l:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2l (Argument)

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (www-client/w3m-0.5.3-r9:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                 

    (and 17 more with the same problems)

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.55.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    (and 2 more with the same problem)
```

```
# emerge -aq =openssl-1.0.2l --verbose-conflicts

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.810.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.55.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

```

Une idée ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

No curl n'a pas besoin de openssl-1.1.0, c'est un bug du portage

EDIT: Tu peux essayer avec emerge -uDa =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2l --backtrack=30

----------

## Luh

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> No curl n'a pas besoin de openssl-1.1.0, c'est un bug du portage
> 
> EDIT: Tu peux essayer avec emerge -uDa =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2l --backtrack=30

 

J'ai désinstallé la version 1.1 et je l'ai masquée.

Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à dire à dev-perl/Net-SSLeay, net-misc/curl et net-misc/socat d'utiliser la version 1.0.2l.

```
 

# emerge -uDa =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2l --backtrack=30 --verbose-conflicts

[...]

(dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0f:0/1.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.55.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.810.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

```

Ensuite il me redemande de démasquer la version 1.1.0f...

Comment dois-je procéder ?

----------

## Luh

 *Luh wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   No curl n'a pas besoin de openssl-1.1.0, c'est un bug du portage
> 
> EDIT: Tu peux essayer avec emerge -uDa =dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2l --backtrack=30 
> 
> J'ai désinstallé la version 1.1 et je l'ai masquée.
> ...

 

Je crois avoir trouvé la solution, j'ai fait ces commandes et ça fonctionne :

```

# Installe la version 1.0.2l, la version 1.1.0f étant masquée (elle peut être dans le package.unmask, il faut l'enlever)

emerge -aq dev-libs/openssl

# Recompile les programmes qui utilisaient la version 1.1:

emerge -aq 

emerge net-misc/curl

dev-perl/Net-SSLeay

net-misc/socat

# Mise à jour du système

emerge -aDNquv @world

```

Je met le poste en résolu si tout est bon une fois la MaJ faite.

Merci de votre aide en tous cas !

----------

